# Christmas Day Game Thread: DET @ IND, MIA @ LAL



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<center>




















*12:30 EST*

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>at</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>12 - 12</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>12 - 12</center></td></tr></table>



<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chauncey_billups.jpg" ALT="Chauncey Billups"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/richard_hamilton.jpg" ALT="Rip Hamilton"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tayshaun_prince.jpg" ALT="Tayshaun Prince"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rasheed_wallace.jpg" ALT="Rasheed Wallace"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ben_wallace.jpg" ALT="Ben Wallace"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/larry_brown.jpg" ALT="Larry Brown"</IMG> </center>



<center>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jamaal_tinsley.jpg" ALT="Jamaal Tinsley"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/reggie_miller.jpg" ALT="Reggie Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_jones.jpg" ALT="James Jones"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jermaine_oneal.jpg" ALT="Jermaine O'Neal"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jeff_foster.jpg" ALT="Jeff Foster"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rick_carlisle.jpg" ALT="Rick Carlisle"</IMG> </center>


<center>---------------------------------------</center>

<center>









*3:00 EST*

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>at</center></td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>21 - 7</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>14 - 11</center></td></tr></table>


<center>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/damon_jones.jpg" ALT="Damon Jones"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dwyane_wade.jpg" ALT="Dwyane Wade"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/eddie_jones.jpg" ALT="Eddie Jones"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/udonis_haslem.jpg" ALT="Udonis Haslem"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/shaquille_oneal.jpg" ALT="Shaquille O'Neal"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/stan_van_gundy.jpg" ALT="Stan Van Gundy"</IMG></center>

<center>


<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chucky_atkins.jpg" ALT="Chucky Atkins"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kobe_bryant.jpg" ALT="Kobe Bryant"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lamar_odom.jpg" ALT="Lamar Odom"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/brian_cook.jpg" ALT="Brian Cook"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_mihm.jpg" ALT="Chris Mihm"</IMG>

Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/rudy_tomjanovich.jpg" ALT="Rudy Tomjanovich"</IMG></center>


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Miami-Lakers will be the most "anticipted". Anyone thinks there could be a triple OT?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

_dood_, I must commend you on your thread. Hope today is a good day for you my friend.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> _dood_, I must commend you on your thread. Hope today is a good day for you my friend.


To you as well. 

We'll talk online sometime.

I'm obviously pulling for the Pacers in Game One. I'm hoping that in the final seconds, Ron Artest runs onto the court disguised as John Edwards and hits Ben Wallace with the championship belt while the refs are recovering from a Richard Hamilton dropkick gone awry, allowing Jermaine O'Neal to score the pinfall and the win.

Then Ron celebrates in the middle of the court and leads the crowd in singing his hit rap single. Whatever it is.

And as far as the Miami-LA game goes, I'm torn. I'm a long-time Shaq hater and a long-time Laker hater. It was so much easier when Shaq was in LA. I could just concentrate my hate on one entity. If Phil Jackson goes somewhere else, I don't know what I'll do with myself.

I just want to see two really classic basketball games that both go into overtime and feature one player on each team go for over 40 points. That's my Christmas wish.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Jermaine is himself, I see a tight game that'll eventually go to the Pacers. The Pacers will mostly feed off the home crowd and the fact that this'll be Jermaine's first game back. Pistons haven't found their stride yet, either.

Heat-Lakers is very difficult to predict, we've never seen Shaq and Kobe play against each other. Heat are also hot right now. That said, Lakers are good at two things; pick and roll and shooting 3-pointers, both of which are pretty big Heat weaknesses. I see this game being relatively close, but with the Lakers eventually pulling it out, feeding off the home crowd the same way the Pacers will.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree. Just give me two close basketball games and I will be pleased. That's all I ask. Just give me two really good basketball games. 

:gopray: I can't take any more NBA black eyes, because frankly the media won't talk about the good stuff anyway. :sigh: 

Hopefully all 4 teams bring their A game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to the Lakers VS Heat game. I hope it's a close game with the Heat coming out on top at the end of maybe one or two overtimes.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

I say Heat over Lakers and Pistons over Pacers.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Heat win
Pacers win


----------



## Transient Account (Dec 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Heat win
> Pacers win


Agreed.


----------



## Hitler (Dec 25, 2004)

Hitler informed you that Laker wins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The NBA is slipping. Only one televised game on Christmas day on National TV? Can anyone explain why the Indiana-Detroit game is on ESPN?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The NBA is slipping. Only one televised game on Christmas day on National TV? Can anyone explain why the Indiana-Detroit game is on ESPN?


Not sure, but it's been a good one so far.

As I predicted to some friends, Reggie is going to have a game to remember. 

Hot crowd, too. Think they can boo Ben Wallace any harder?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm looking forward to the 3:00 game, of course. My primary focus is going to be Kobe vs. Shaq. I want to see Kobe drive to the basket and I want to see Shaq attempt to block him. That is the one thing I really want to see. If Kobe doesn't attempt to attack the basket, he's a ***** in my opinion. If Shaq attempts to hurt Kobe instead of blocking his shot, he's a ***** as well. I want this moment to be clean. However, after that happens, my focuse will be on Kobe vs. Wade. I really want to see these two guys go at it.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a feeling there's not going to be any McGrady-LeBron shootout type awsome-ness this year.

Pacers-Pistons is painful to watch. They are more entertaining when they fight.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Hopefully the Pacers will be behind by 20+ entering the 4th quarter. That way an Indiana forfeit won't deter the hooligans from rioting. These teams stink.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What a snore-fest...


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i was hoping they'd have a triple-header....

start the morning off with rockets at orlando

then detroit at indiana (even though i dont much care for this)

then cap it off with miami at los angeles....

they should have tmac play every christmas, he always plays excellent on christmas, and for him to play in orlando would be a good storyline in a way...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> Hopefully the Pacers will be behind by 20+ entering the 4th quarter. That way an Indiana forfeit won't deter the hooligans from rioting. These teams stink.


The last time a riot started between these two teams, the home team was down by almost 20..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> What a snore-fest...


I'm kind of liking it. The pace is starting to pick up. There have been some nice things happen lately.

Reggie's layup and overall performance.

Billups getting T'd up.

Billups' four-point play.

McDyess having the balls to dive into a hot Indiana crowd going for the ball.

It will truely get exciting depending on how close it is in the fourth.

(Post #8000)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The game really got great in the final 5-6 mins. of the 2nd qtr. The crowd is into it now. Should be a great 2nd half and HOPEFULLY a finish that goes down to the final shot.

My only complaint, y did they get Tom Tolbert to call this game 

It should've been Breen-Walton-Snapper. Walton and SNapper are sitting useless in the ABC studios. Just a bad decision by ESPN.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

NBA Christmas Day is getting a lot of hype internationally too. 

Lithuanian media never does NBA previews, but today on evening news we had a lenghty opportunity to review the Pistons-Pacers brawl, learn why Kobe and Shaq hate each other and were informed about importance of today's matches.

It helped that it was a slow news day overall, but nevertheless it was a remarkable sign of international hype surrounding NBA Christmas Day.

Unfortunately we don't get TV coverage of it, so my question is this: Jermaine O'Neal went 2 from 9 in the first half and I wonder if this is itchy shot selection or post-suspension rust...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> Hopefully the Pacers will be behind by 20+ entering the 4th quarter. That way an Indiana forfeit won't deter the hooligans from rioting. These teams stink.


Conseco bans beer on Christmas


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> It should've been Breen-Walton-Snapper. Walton and SNapper are sitting useless in the ABC studios. Just a bad decision by ESPN.


Tirico, Snapper, and Walton are calling the Heat/Lakers game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> 
> Tirico, Snapper, and Walton are calling the Heat/Lakers game.


Tirico? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :upset: :upset:


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Ooh, Donnie Darko and Boondock Saints DVDs for $4.99 at Circuit City tomorrow. Oh yeah, this game still sucks.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The much-anticipated confrontation of Odom and Wade...

Oh, and Shaq/Kobe.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

miller 18 points in 18 minutes

Foster 15 boards in 17 minutes


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

It´s Miler Time!!!

Come on, Reggie!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Game over. Sheed for 3.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

thats mah nikkuh!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

bah... I actually thoguth for a second the Pacers could come back...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OOkiiee.... the Lakers PA guy SUCKS BALLS. No enthusiasm whatsoever. They should hire me.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe is on fire early on. 11 points and three straight 3 pointers in the first 3 minutes


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice dunk by Shaq after the 13x3 in the key.

No seriously, nice dunk.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

"The Heat _need_ me!"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Rawse... you should change your handle. I suggest, <i>BigDahntay</i>.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Kobe and Wade are dueling!!!

This is great!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Rawse... you should change your handle. I suggest, <i>BigDahntay</i>.


:rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:


You know you want to. Damn Shaq was cold as a mofo. That thing was quick as hell. :laugh:


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

ok game so far
not much TEAM play but they hit their shots
nice Alley oop Wade to haslem.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on Kobe!!!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kobe could set the record for threes again tonight the way he is shooting.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

question to Lakers/Kobe fans: Did Kobe change his shooting form this season? it surely looks different (worse), but he hits his shots..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris Mihm is a disgrace. Have you ever seen a softer top 5 pick? Oh my bad, Shawn Bradley.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He was picked 7th overall. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i know Kobe is shooting the lights out but somebody else needs to ball like Odom.

Kobe is trying too selfish...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> He was picked 7th overall.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/2000.htm


Same difference bud boy. I'd take you in the post over him.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

oh boy...

brian grant sucks.....


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Why does the corvette keep trying to drive into the brick wall? Especially when the corvette is 4/6 from downtown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It looks good for Miami. Unless LA is going to stay hot for the whole game. Miami is playing consistent ball. They aren't spurting much. Kind of a slow and steady wins the race approach. We'll see how it works out.

Can the Lakers continue their early energy on through the second half?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

ive got a feeling kobe is either going to go nuts or go really cold in the 2nd half... im leaning more towards going nuts


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tirico is a doofus...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Tirico is a doofus...


Agreed. 

I love the way Odom is playing.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I love the way Odom is playing.


You're right... Odom is (generally) killin it today.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This game has been no surprise at all. Shaq and Kobe are playing exactly the way I expected. Shaq's playing his normal game and Kobe's trying way too hard to be the hero. He can score 50 points but the Heat will win.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> This game has been no surprise at all. Shaq and Kobe are playing exactly the way I expected. Shaq's playing his normal game and Kobe's trying way too hard to be the hero. He can score 50 points but the Heat will win.


Kobe has 29 points on 50% shooting and 5 dimes, and the Lakers are winning.

Yet people still find a way to hate on him. That is *amazing*.

Looks like even Christmas can't get people to stop hating for one measly day and just enjoy the game of basketball. Unbelievable.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great play by Kobe... but jeez the announcers sound like they have Kobe's cum spewing out of their mouths when they talk. And it's disgusting.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe has 29 points on 50% shooting and 5 dimes, and the Lakers are winning.
> ...


I'm not hating. Kobe's playing much differently than he has most of the season. He was on fire at the beginning but his shot selection has been suspect and he's turning it over like crazy. I'm enjoying the game, but the Lakers are chucking up too many threes and running too much ISO. When that costs them this game I'll be here to remind you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not hating. Kobe's playing much differently than he has most of the season. He was on fire at the beginning but his shot selection has been suspect and he's turning it over like crazy. I'm enjoying the game, but the Lakers are chucking up too many threes and running too much ISO. When that costs them this game I'll be here to remind you.
> ...


Kobe isn't playing any differently than he has been this season. His shot selection is suspect this game? The guy has 33 points on 11-21 shooting. His shot selection has been fine. But yes, he is turning it over too much.

And if the Lakers are shooting too many threes and running too much ISO, and it costs them the game, how is that Kobe's fault again?

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Refs aren't calling fouls for Kobe


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF was that by Shaq? Ugly, but effective.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

...and the refs have officially swallowed their whistles.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not hating. Kobe's playing much differently than he has most of the season. He was on fire at the beginning but his shot selection has been suspect and he's turning it over like crazy. I'm enjoying the game, but the Lakers are chucking up too many threes and running too much ISO. When that costs them this game I'll be here to remind you.
> ...


Kobe is taking a lot of shots (only Iverson has taken more), turning the ball over (of which he has been doing at a record setting pace), and the Lakers are running iso's for him (which is one of their main offenses).

What's different exactly?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq fouls out! Break-and-a-half for the Lakers.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That call was b.s. on Shaq. The blew the whistle before contact was even made. Also there was no foul. Getting kicked is not fouling someone.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Tied at 93, 2 minutes remaining....this could get good.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're missing ft's in crunch time!!!:upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> We're missing ft's in crunch time!!!:upset:


It's okay, the Heat got a break from the shot clock violation too.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> It's okay, the Heat got a break from the shot clock violation too.


Um no...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Um no...


Um yes... one second earlier and the Lakers would have been up 3.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

OT!!!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Worst clock management ever.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

whow what a bad decision by wade


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

What a dumb, dumb play by Wade.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Um yes... one second earlier and the Lakers would have been up 3.


It WASNT a break!!!

Its called good D!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom got away with TWO offensive fouls right there.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> It WASNT a break!!!
> ...


That's not the point. Did the shot go in? Yes. End of discussion.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

People criticizing Kobe for taking too many shots should realize that he has only taken 5 more than Wade.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

100-99 Heat with less than 3 to go!



haha this is JUST what the NBA wanted!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow I guess Shaq's ejection really fired the Heat up (no pun intended). They are ON FIRE! (again, no pun intended)


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 100-99 Heat with less than 3 to go!
> 
> 
> ...


This is just what everyone wanted.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

big 3 by odom


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> This is just what everyone wanted.


True... I haven't been this pumped during an NBA game since the playoffs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

What a game! OT and Odom is the savior for the Lakers in OT.

What's with Kobe having more TO's than the entire Heat team? I guess he has pent up emotions.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> big 3 by odom


HUGE 3 by odom


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF was EJ thinking?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a BS call... the Heat guy didn't have his feet set. Should be a blocking foul, not a charge.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh Chucky. :whatever:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> What a game! OT and Odom is the savior for the Lakers in OT.
> 
> What's with Kobe having more TO's than the entire Heat team? I guess he has pent up emotions.


He has the ball in his hands more than the entire Heat team.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not the point. Did the shot go in? Yes. End of discussion.


Did the shot go in before the shot clock expired???

No!!!

Our job was to stop them from getting the shot off before the clock expired and we did!!!

Who cares if it dropped afterwards???


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

anybody else really glad to have Hubie Brown doing this game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

KOBE FOR 3?!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks the Heat should have taken the foul with 9 seconds left instead of the timeout?

Think about it... Wade makes two free throws (why wouldn't he)... and the lakers would be done, barring a stupid play by the Heat or something. Two possession game right there.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> anybody else really glad to have Hubie Brown doing this game?


Hes been great!!!:yes:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Did the shot go in before the shot clock expired???
> ...


I care!!!

I'm sure other people care!!!

Doesn't someone else care???

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HEAT WIN!!!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Nice game by the Heat. Much respect to Dwyane Wade and company.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe gets the stats
Shaq and Wade get the W.

Pretty much how you'd expect things.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe misses! GAME OVER!

That shot had no chance. Great defense by the Heat.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> I care!!!
> ...


Go Lakers???:laugh: 

THAT 11 IN A ROW FOR MIAMI!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

****ing Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Nice game by the Heat. Much respect to Dwyane Wade and company.


:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rudy T has to be the most unimaginative guy in the world. Kobe is double teamed and yet there is no decoy dummy play to get Odom the ball. Blah.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Rudy T has to be the most unimaginative guy in the world. Kobe is double teamed and yet there is no decoy dummy play to get Odom the ball. Blah.


He's no Kevin O'Neil. He would just have Chucky dribble the ball down and time would expire.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Rudy T has to be the most unimaginative guy in the world. Kobe is double teamed and yet there is no decoy dummy play to get Odom the ball. Blah.


Yeah poor spacing. They didn't even really clear Kobe space on that side. There was a whole grip of players over in that area when Kobe took the shot. ****, who didn't know Kobe was going to take that shot?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Shaq and Wade get the W.


Because Kobe missed.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh Chucky. :whatever:


What did Chucky do? I may have missed that part???


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Best game of the year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamar Odom also gets no respect from the officials. I know he got away with the offensive foul, but the Heat were bodying him all game and he couldn't get a whistle. 

Monty McCutcheon had me scratching my head with some of his friggin calls.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> What did Chucky do? I may have missed that part???


Had the most costly turnover in the entire game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> Best game of the year.


No way. Pretty good game. Not near the best.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah poor spacing. They didn't even really clear Kobe space on that side. There was a whole grip of players over in that area when Kobe took the shot. ****, who didn't know Kobe was going to take that shot?


Well you have Jumaine Jones taking it out, Chucky Atkins on Kobe's side and Lamar at the top of the key. 

Hmmm...

Kobe on Eddie Jones and Dwyane Wade or Lamar Odom on Christian Laettner or Udonis Haslem?

I'll pick Odom, but I obviously am not smart enough in terms of basketball to know you go with the mismatch, especially when he had been abusing them all game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shaq : "I knew it wasn't going to go in"

:laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah poor spacing. They didn't even really clear Kobe space on that side. There was a whole grip of players over in that area when Kobe took the shot. ****, who didn't know Kobe was going to take that shot?


But c'mon, he's Kobe, and Kobe's (suppose to be) clutch. I personally would expect him to make a shot like that... 

Am I the only one who thinks Kobe lost this game in OT? He did absolutely NOTHING! I thought he'd take over the game w/ Shaq out, but he couldn't even get by Eddie Jones! Now if it was T-Mac....  (Just kidding!)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Lamar Odom also gets no respect from the officials. I know he got away with the offensive foul, but the Heat were bodying him all game and he couldn't get a whistle.
> 
> Monty McCutcheon had me scratching my head with some of his friggin calls.


yep...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> People criticizing Kobe for taking too many shots should realize that he has only taken 5 more than Wade.



wade HAD to take shots b/c shaq was out...who else is going to score.... laetner?? doldeac? hahaha


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Kobe missed.


Because he was well-guarded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Had the most costly turnover in the entire game.


It wasn't just a turnover Spriggan. He put his head down and went straight to the rim. You are taught as a PG to never put your head down and yet he does it from the 3point line? :nonono: 

The Lakers PG's are pathetic, because Damon Jones was drilling jumpers all night. When Chucky turned that ball over, all I could think was, "you've been shooting 3's all night, now you decide to penetrate with the game on the line?" :whofarted


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> But c'mon, he's Kobe, and Kobe's (suppose to be) clutch. I personally would expect him to make a shot like that...
> ...


He didnt score in the last 7min of the game!!!:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Excellent, excellent game. I'll admit that my heart was racing during the last minute of overtime.

Congratulations to the Heat.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Why couldn't we get Kobe guarding Wade down the stretch? Jumaine Jones was getting abused.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't just a turnover Spriggan. He put his head down and went straight to the rim. You are taught as a PG to never put your head down and yet he does it from the FT line? :nonono:
> ...


Untalented players get scared when the game is on the line and don't want to take a big shot. They'd rather take their chances on drawing a foul.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Shaq : "I knew it wasn't going to go in"
> 
> :laugh:


A "classy" comment as usual from Shaq.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> He didnt score in the last 7min of the game!!!:laugh:


He didn't score after Shaq fouled out.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe's play in overtime was downright strange, why come out so passive?!!?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he was well-guarded.


Had an excellent chance to go in.


Miami earned the win, but they didn't prove anything today.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> Kobe's play in overtime was downright strange, why come out so passive?!!?


He saw "Jones" on the back of his defender's jersey and wet his pants.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

can rudy let odom handle the balll more for gods sake!!!!!
kobe is fcukin exhausted in the 4th and overtime, playin 45 minutes of handlin the ball 90% of the time
wade had an unbelievable overtime, so did odom
that last shot looked like it was goin in, it was just short

ps, in that halftime interview, did shaq call kobe the best player in the world??


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> He saw "Jones" on the back of his defender's jersey and wet his pants.


gold.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't just a turnover Spriggan. He put his head down and went straight to the rim. You are taught as a PG to never put your head down and yet he does it from the 3point line? :nonono:
> ...


c'mon I can't believe u guys are pointing the finger at Atkins... Atkins has been hitting shots for the lakers all night long, he should not be blamed for the lost.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> He saw "Jones" on the back of his defender's jersey and wet his pants.


True say, he probably had some horrible flashbacks of being shut down by that bad boy Deangelo Jones.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Had an excellent chance to go in.
> ...


What the hell is that supposed to mean? They've won 11 games in a row, including two in a row against strong western conference teams.

Of course if they're already beating good teams, this win isn't going to prove anything.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> c'mon I can't believe u guys are pointing the finger at Atkins... Atkins has been hitting shots for the lakers all night long, he should not be blamed for the lost.


More of the blame should go to Kobe and Odom on that play.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell is that supposed to mean? They've won 11 games in a row, including two in a row against strong western conference teams.
> ...


The Lakers are now a strong western conference team!? Thanks, i guess.....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Had an excellent chance to go in.
> ...


Miami proved they can win without Shaq.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> True say, he probably had some horrible flashbacks of being shut down by that bad boy Deangelo Jones.


That's exactly what he was thinking about in the last 3.4 seconds. He had the same look in his eye.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> He saw "Jones" on the back of his defender's jersey and wet his pants.


:rofl:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> c'mon I can't believe u guys are pointing the finger at Atkins... Atkins has been hitting shots for the lakers all night long, he should not be blamed for the lost.


All it takes is one mistake.
If you play great the whole game and turnover the ball in crunch time then it's your fault. The last two minutes of the game is where the great players shine.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> They've won 11 games in a row,


Why were the Lakers so tough to beat?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Had an excellent chance to go in.
> ...


Do u think that has anything to do with both Shaq and Wade playn on bad wheels???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

team basketball always beats a one man circus...

great win for the Heat

Larry Brown is smiling somewhere...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami proved they can win without Shaq.


Were his 24 points subtracted from the score when he fouled out?

:laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Do u think that has anything to do with both Shaq and Wade playn on bad wheels???


what about Kobe? and Grant, and NO divac, Butler or Devean George?!

If you wanna talk about injuries.,....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Were his 24 points subtracted from the score when he fouled out?
> ...


no but who would of thought we would win the game when it went to OT.....

we proved something about our team tonight


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> 
> 
> All it takes is one mistake.
> If you play great the whole game and turnover the ball in crunch time then it's your fault.<b> The last two minutes of the game is where the great players shine.</b>


One can say that if they know that the "great players" usually have a tough pack of centers and/or forwards so that those "great players" have enough energy left for the final 2 minutes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> 
> 
> All it takes is one mistake.
> If you play great the whole game and turnover the ball in crunch time then it's your fault. The last two minutes of the game is where the great players shine.


True, but Atkins is NOT a great player, Kobe is. I think that comment applies to Kobe more than it does Atkins. Kobe scored 42, got Shaq fouled out.... so what? Couldn't do a thing in OT... I think he started trailing off when he started messing around and took this game too lightly. Being tired is not an excuse, Wade wasn't 100% but he stepped up big time in OT.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> team basketball always beats a one man circus...
> 
> great win for the Heat
> ...


Kobe only took 4 more shots than Wade.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> team basketball always beats a one man circus...


Must be why Odom and Kobe were a shot away from beating the Miami Wades.  

If you'll notice, Shaq did the *same thing in the boxscore* that Odom did.

Yeah. One man show.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And didn't Eddie Jones have 5 fouls? Why was Kobe so passive in OT?? Why Kobe, why??


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Why were the Lakers so tough to beat?


There's a lot of reasons. Kobe was hot for most of the game (until the 2:15 mark of the 4th quarter), the Lakers were at home, Kobe getting up to play Shaq, and Lamar obviously getting up to play his former team. It's not like the Lakers are a bad team either.... did you even read my post? I said they just beat two <b>good</b> opponents. They're not the Atlanta Hawks or anything.

Whatever... you can doubt the Heat all you want... I don't really know or care as to why you would, though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> no but who would of thought we would win the game when it went to OT.....


Underestimating your own players? Wade and Jones aren't pushovers...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Great game.

Wade stepped up big. Rudy T cant coach for ****


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> c'mon I can't believe u guys are pointing the finger at Atkins... Atkins has been hitting shots for the lakers all night long, he should not be blamed for the lost.


I didn't blame the loss on him, but that play was a crucial mistake. If you can't make that play, then don't try it. This is Chucky Atkins here, not Chauncey Billups. He was falling down for goodness sake and bowled into Eddie Jones. 

Aren't these guys professionals? That possession was pathetic.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Were his 24 points subtracted from the score when he fouled out?
> ...


Does it matter? It was a close game when he fouled out... probably tied I don't remember.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

lol kobe wasnt "passive". he just CHOKED


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again, Kobe nowhere to be seen when it mattered most. 0 pts in the final 7 mins. of the game. THAT'S BAD. Kobe for the most part has been extremely disappointing in the clutch this season.

Great win for Miami. What an unbelievably resilient and confident team. There's just something abt Shaq that breeds confidence.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Once again, Kobe nowhere to be seen when it mattered most. 0 pts in the final 7 mins. of the game. THAT'S BAD. Kobe for the most part has been extremely disappointing in the clutch this season.


Yep.



> There's just something abt Shaq that breeds confidence.


Wonder what that could be.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

thats because lakers dont run anything for him and he has to use all his energy creating on the dribble on 1v1 possessions. its great for 3 quarters. but this game requires 4 quarters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Props to Caron Butler for punching Dan Dickau. It's not like we needed you or anything. Nice work. :greatjob:


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> Kobe's play in overtime was downright strange, why come out so passive?!!?


I guess you could say the corvette ran out of gas when diesel left the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Heat fans, don't be jakas$es. You know full and well we played you step for step. I'm proud of my team for taking on one of the best teams in the league like they did today. Kobe's clutch record speaks for itself. Now you're all spoiled because we're used to it. He was invisible when it mattered most today. To call him a choker is ludicrous. Brett Favre hasn't exactly been clutch the past year and half, but he showed right back up against Minnesota Friday. Kobe will do the same thing.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How did u know Kobes 3 wouldnt drop???

Its called Shaq O'Neal fate...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> 
> I guess you could say the corvette ran out of gas when diesel left the game.


:laugh: 

That is some funny ****.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Miami earned the win, but they didn't prove anything today.


I dont care what we proved. We won, 11 in a row, and just beat the Kings and Lakers on the road in close games. Wining close games on the road are not the easiest things to do. We got the w, tied a franchise record, and thats all that matters. Wade shot bad, shaq fouled out, Kobe went off for 40, Odom had some big 3's, Damon was pretty quiet as well as UD, but we won. All that matters. Kobe won the individual battle, and shaq + the heat won the battle that counts


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kobe just said in his postgame press conference that he didn't know Shaq had five fouls when he drove into the lane.

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm calling BS on that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe just said in his postgame press conference that he didn't know Shaq had five fouls when he drove into the lane.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm calling BS on that.


Well of course you are. It wouldn't be like you to believe otherwise. :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also Kobe played great scoring wise, but had 9 to's. He tried to do to much. I know Shaq dissed him after the game about trying to score 50, but it was a true comment. Kobe tried to do a lot individually, shooting 30 times, getting fouled multiple times, and turning it over 9 times. Shaq didnt go out there shooting it time after time, he just played the teams game. 

shaq did diss kobe though, but nothing wrong with saying true comments. Diss him indirectly all you want, you are not his teammate, you owe nothing to him, and you just finished the game with him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well of course you are. It wouldn't be like you to believe otherwise. :laugh:


F! No hate.

I'm just curious about a guy as competitive and basketball-aware Kobe is not knowing how many fouls the guy (who is the other half of what has been built as an "epic feud") had. Also, it would make sense for Rudy to _tell_ his players that Shaq was in foul trouble and to attack the rim.

I don't know what reason he'd have to lie, but if he truly didn't know, that really surprises me.

Then again, Shaq said that _he_ didn't know that he had five either. I sort of believe that though; otherwise he wouldn't have made such an obvious foul.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> F! No hate.
> ...


So you find it odd that a player on another team isn't aware of the amount of fouls a certain opponent has, yet it isn't surprising when that opponent himself doesn't know how many fouls he has?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was shocked that Shaq fouled him as well, but in fairness to Kobe's turnovers and Lamar's they were getting fouled and no whistles on multiple occasions. You're told if you play aggressive, you'll be rewarded by the trips to the line.

The lack of respect for Odom this afternoon, was a joke. It really was. It didn't cost the Lakers the game, but those no-calls were pretty detrimental, especially when Lamar is picking up foul after foul. The Wade layup with under a minute to go, that was an obvious charge, that Kobe got the offensive foul on Haslem. Same exact play, different result same referee. Monty McCutcheon. He was horrible out there. He even T'd up Odom.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

probably everyone expected this sort of ending: kobe wins the stats; shaq wins the game. just like how kobe edged shaq out last summer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> So you find it odd that a player on another team isn't aware of the amount of fouls a certain opponent has, yet it isn't surprising when that opponent himself doesn't know how many fouls he has?


It definitely surprises me that Shaq didn't know how many he had. However, I think he's telling the truth when he admits as much.

Which, of course, isn't good on his part either.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It definitely surprises me that Shaq didn't know how many he had. However, I think he's telling the truth when he admits as much.
> ...


But why would Shaq be telling the truth and Kobe not? What does Kobe have to gain about lying about something like this? Wouldn't he *want* to admit that he got Shaq to foul out?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> But why would Shaq be telling the truth and Kobe not? What does Kobe have to gain about lying about something like this? Wouldn't he *want* to admit that he got Shaq to foul out?


That's what I'm trying to figure out.

So, recapping, if he's telling the truth, then it's surprising on his part (and Rudy's...but Rudy sucks anyway).

If he's lying, then he's just a weirdo.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

was there some kind of game today


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe just said in his postgame press conference that he didn't know Shaq had five fouls when he drove into the lane.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm calling BS on that.


I agree. Come on HKF, he pumped his fist after the foul was called. Does he pump his fist every time he gets fouled?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Come on HKF, he pumped his fist after the foul was called. Does he pump his fist every time he gets fouled?


maybe be pumped his fist because he was fouled?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Come on HKF, he pumped his fist after the foul was called. Does he pump his fist every time he gets fouled?


The game was tied as well. Kobe went what... 14-14 from the line. I don't know, nor do I care. Why is it so important to you guys? Some of you seem like Dr. Phil. Never talking about the game itself but all this external stuff. 

What did you think of the game? I haven't seen many people giving any opinions on it, but then again, I probably shouldn't expect many other than Kobe choked, Wade is God, Shaq was right. :uhoh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a stupid thing to argue about.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> What a stupid thing to argue about.


i know, who cares


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kindred</b>!
> probably everyone expected this sort of ending: kobe wins the stats; shaq wins the game. just like how kobe edged shaq out last summer.


Kobe didn't edge out shaq in this game, you can only say so if lakers won the game. Kobe played kobeball, shaq played basketball, so shaq's team won.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Come on HKF, he pumped his fist after the foul was called. Does he pump his fist every time he gets fouled?


lol, to think of it, he does pump his fist everytime


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm.. Stupid things to argue about... Heat won, end of story. Mwahaha! Sorry if I'm being a *******, I'm just so happy right now. 

Everyone was hyping it as Shaq vs. Kobe, but it ended up being more of Wade vs. Kobe.

</homer mode>


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raxel</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe didn't edge out shaq in this game, you can only say so if lakers won the game. Kobe played kobeball, shaq played basketball, so shaq's team won.


So Michael Doleac edged out Kobe?


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

*Kobe's Game*

*Kobe play like we all think he will.... Try to score as much as he can and lets see what happen, the other Laker who deserve atention was Lamar Odom he understand his role Just try to to help as much as he can trying to do all the dirty work. great game By D-Wade Shaq did what the Heat need...and we see how none of this teams have a decent Bench 11 points by Heat bench and 4 by the Lakers... 

In the this game was what we expect (At least why I expect)....*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Kobe's Game*



> Originally posted by <b>Malcolm</b>!
> *Kobe play like we all think he will.... Try to score as much as he can and lets see what happen, the other Laker who deserve atention was Lamar Odom he understand his role Just try to to help as much as he can trying to do all the dirty work. great game By D-Wade Shaq did what the Heat need...and we see how none of this teams have a decent Bench 11 points by Heat bench and 4 by the Lakers...
> 
> In the this game was what we expect (At least why I expect)....*



nah usually we get alot more from our bench...

i dont know if benches values are determined only by scoring anyways.

But Laettner did a good job off the bench, so did Doleac.

Dooling did an alright job besides blowing a layup. 

Shandon Anderson played good D when we needed to get Eddie a breather.

Rasual hit a few shots like he usually does.

I'm pretty happy overall with what our bench did, it coulda been better, but they did a good job of playing their roles


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

It would have been different ball game with Caron Butler.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> It would have been different ball game with Caron Butler.


He definitely would have helped, then again so would a HEALTHY Vlade Divac, Brian Grant and Devean George.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

The Lakers WITHOUT CARON were usually up anywhere from 1-8 points in the fourth quarter and had the game under control until the end when the Heat made a spurt. It just slipped and in Overtime LA didn't have the mental toughness. The game was good and proves that LA can "hang" with the other big teams because they could of EASILY won that game had better decision making happened(atkins offensive foul).


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> The Lakers WITHOUT CARON were usually up anywhere from 1-8 points in the fourth quarter and had the game under control until the end when the Heat made a spurt. It just slipped and in Overtime LA didn't have the mental toughness. The game was good and proves that LA can "hang" with the other big teams because they could of EASILY won that game had better decision making happened(atkins offensive foul).


This proves Caron needs to get his act together or trade his butt. They already have a million SF's, but most of them are worthless (except Jumaine Jones). They need to do something, because with this rough stretch of games coming up, the Lakers could realistically be under .500 come February. January is just brutal with winning teams practically every game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> The Lakers WITHOUT CARON were usually up anywhere from 1-8 points in the fourth quarter and had the game under control until the end when the Heat made a spurt. It just slipped and in Overtime LA didn't have the mental toughness. The game was good and proves that LA can "hang" with the other big teams because they could of EASILY won that game had better decision making happened(atkins offensive foul).


No doubt. We have beaten the Kings, been up 13 with 3 minutes left against the Suns, Been up 8 in the 4th against the Heat, Played the Spurs tough, etc...

I know, I know, it doesn't count for anything unless we win the game, but is that really true? I wasn't expecting a title this year (that being said, we'll make the playoffs and then anything could happen). These are all positive signs for now, despite the heartbreak of letting all these games slip away! :upset:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Hmm.. Stupid things to argue about... Heat won, end of story. Mwahaha! Sorry if I'm being a *******, I'm just so happy right now.
> 
> Everyone was hyping it as Shaq vs. Kobe, but it ended up being more of Wade vs. Kobe.
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: great game,Wade's moves were just awesome and what's more impressive was even he made many crucial shots but still kept all calm and cool :greatjob:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: re*



> Originally posted by <b>radronOmega</b>!
> The Lakers WITHOUT CARON were usually up anywhere from 1-8 points in the fourth quarter and had the game under control until the end when the Heat made a spurt. It just slipped and in Overtime LA didn't have the mental toughness. The game was good and proves that LA can "hang" with the other big teams because they could of EASILY won that game had better decision making happened(atkins offensive foul).


The Lakers didn't need Caron. They were shooting lights out.

And Shaq fouled out.

AND THEY STILL LOST!!! On their home floor, no less.

The Lakers are **** this season. Live it, Learn it, love it. Enjoy the early first round exit...unless you get lucky enough to be lottery bound.


----------

